# Indonesian: Persajian



## Riveritos

Hello, the nutrition facts in Indonesian language use the expression "per sajian" to indicate something like "per serving". I was wondering if "persajian" means the same as "per sajian".
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xavierxavier

Actually, the correct term would be "per sajian" in Indonesian. "Per" in this case comes from English/Latin "per", not the native confix "per-an". The word "saji" meaning to serve (on the table for eating) is never used in the form of "persajian".


----------



## Riveritos

I have seen persajian in some websites, now I know it is not correct. Thank you for your help.


----------



## xavierxavier

I've seen the google searches, and it turns out that some of the usage is probably correct (don't have the official indonesian dictionary with me), but either outdated or just plain misnomer because it is highly uncommon in daily conversation (spoken Indonesian) or on the news programs (formal Indonesian). Persajian on the context of Google Search result would mean something like the offering to Gods (the more modern term would be "sesajen") but I guess it was not the case with what you needed, isn't it?


----------



## Riveritos

Yes, I need it for a nutrition facts label, some products use the word "persajian" but normally it's written "per sajian". I've checked the law on foodstuffs and they have written "per sajian". I think it has nothing to do with the Gods.


----------



## xavierxavier

Okay, then in that case then I can safely say with 100% certainty that some manufacturer didn't bother to get a correct translation. When I googled the term, the ones that popped up were some local Balinese newspaper and a translation of old Javanese mystical book, on both case has something to do with ceremonial processions.

Good luck with the translations, and when I return to Indonesia I'll try to find your product. which brand is your pasta?


----------



## Riveritos

I don't even know the name of the producer. I only know this is an important italian company. If you see the package, I'm sure you'll recognize it.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Pierre Lucien

_Saji_ means "dishes laid out on the table".
_Sajian_ is a "dish of food offered to guests".

_Per sajian_ could be something like "per dish".


----------



## dhan

The white space (persajian vs. per sajian) makes it completely different in meaning.


----------



## hpawe

saji = serve (food/dish)

per saji = per portion (dish)

persajian = portion of food (dish)


----------



## Ridwan Nurhayat

hpawe said:


> saji = serve (food/dish)
> 
> per saji = per portion (dish)
> 
> persajian = portion of food (dish)



IMHO, it is more natural to say "sajian" rather than "persajian".


----------

